# Nashville? Louisville?



## kiwichick (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey there 

Have made the decision to move to the US - maybe to nashville (not for music), or maybe to louisville. to be honest i am a single girl in my 20s and i am going by my self and dont know any one - coming from NZ am a wee bit scared....... so people tell me which area's are the safest in the south?

also i am part way through my accounting degree here in NZ, but you do not have to have qualifications to work as an accountant in NZ (most do though) so i also have 2 years of full time experiance in a CA firm (equivalent of CPA i think)...... what i am wondering is if it is worth me finishing my degree her in NZ or is it worth coming out sooner on a working visa, doing some admin and studying in US? i plan to move for the long haul i think so my thoughts are to studying in the US, but i am not sure - i have only complete 3 papers at canterbury uni


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You don't absolutely need to have qualifications to work as an accountant in the US, either - though having your CPA is often a minimum for being considered for a decent job opening. In the US, you have to have some university classes, possibly even a bachelor's degree, to sit the exam. Check the website for the AICPA (American Institute of Certified Public Accountants) for information about reciprocity, but I think they'll accept your NZ accounting degree if you decide to sit the exam. The experience probably won't count toward the experience requirement, but it certainly doesn't hurt to ask.

Your chances of getting a work visa (or a job, for that matter) will be greatly improved if you have your degree before you apply. Don't know what the situation is for Kiwis (Aussies have some special visas available to them), but normally you have to have the job before you can even apply for a work visa. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What have you based your decision on?
Can you legally work in the US or do you need a visa?

You may want to do more homework as things are moving rapidly in all US markets. Nashville - Deloitte just laid off 8% of their force, Global is shutting their consulting down, Regions moved/is moving operations to AL - just to mention a few. Non-degreed accountants are not in demand.


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 15, 2009)

I have always wanted to move to the southern states and to be honest i am just baseing my decision on cities that i have heard things about. I come from a city in the south island of newzealand and so have talked to some americans that my brother knows on their way to Antarctica. I just want some opinions of where people think are safe places in the southern states


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you consider "safe"? Crime is a world wide issue and not something native to The South.


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 15, 2009)

oh sorry - i didnt mean to imply that. 

I have heard some bad things on other blogs about different areas esp nashville and got a bit worried as that was my initial first choice, and of course the media here can be very slanted towards violence, esp gang violence in america, so i just thought i would ask for opinions of different places in the south and see what came through.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I grew up in the south-east US and I feel as safe there as I ever have anywhere. You can't be foolish and it's probably not wise to hang around with the local drug lords, but other than that you should be alright. I am now living in SE Melbourne suburbs and I felt as safe in North Carolina as I do here (where the average number of crimes in my suburb is 5 per month and usually involves theft from a vehicle).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

kiwichick said:


> oh sorry - i didnt mean to imply that.
> 
> I have heard some bad things on other blogs about different areas esp nashville and got a bit worried as that was my initial first choice, and of course the media here can be very slanted towards violence, esp gang violence in america, so i just thought i would ask for opinions of different places in the south and see what came through.


The other thing that can be difficult to understand for those outside the US is that many cities and towns have both "bad" and "good" areas. Yes, there are crime and drugs and guns everywhere, but it's possible to live in a city and basically avoid most of the problem areas. (You also develop a different set of "street smarts" when living in the US - what areas to avoid and how to avoid problems.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can apply for a working holiday visa. They are approved every year, in May I think, so you may have missed the deadline for applying for next year. The WHV is only good for a year, I think.

Accountants are a dime a dozen in the US. While the CPA exam is the same across the country, the requirements to sit the exam vary from state to state. There used to be a couple that didn't require degrees, just a certain collection of accredited accounting courses. Some let you take the exam while you are still studying, others make you graduate before sitting for the exam. I think all states require a year's auditing experience before you are actually granted a CPA. 

The economy in the US is not good. I think employers might be reluctant to hire you on a WHV because you would only be there for a year, and you will need a degree and some solid experience and something special to offer to get a work visa. I think your best bet is to spend time with one of the big international firms and try to work a transfer.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> You can apply for a working holiday visa. They are approved every year, in May I think, so you may have missed the deadline for applying for next year. The WHV is only good for a year, I think.
> 
> Accountants are a dime a dozen in the US. While the CPA exam is the same across the country, the requirements to sit the exam vary from state to state. There used to be a couple that didn't require degrees, just a certain collection of accredited accounting courses. Some let you take the exam while you are still studying, others make you graduate before sitting for the exam. I think all states require a year's auditing experience before you are actually granted a CPA.
> 
> The economy in the US is not good. I think employers might be reluctant to hire you on a WHV because you would only be there for a year, and you will need a degree and some solid experience and something special to offer to get a work visa. I think your best bet is to spend time with one of the big international firms and try to work a transfer.



What is a working holiday visa?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Japan, OZ, NZ, Canada, and most European countries have reciprocal arrangements that allow young people, usually under the age of 30 or 31, to get temporary work visas that are good for one or two years. They do not have to have a job beforehand, but usually must show that they have enough money to support themselves for an initial job-hunting period. The idea is to expand the exposure of their young citizens to the rest of the world.

They work well between the English speaking countries with those places that need English teachers. They aren't so successful when people with no language skills decide to work in a country that has no jobs for people who don't speak the local language. So, English speakers tend to get jobs in Japan teaching English, and the Japanese tend to get jobs in Japanese restaurants that cater to visiting Japanese business people.

The US has new agreements with NZ and OZ. The only other programs we have are for seasonal workers, the kind you get through an organization like BUNAC, and they are usually only good for five months.


----------

